# In search of heroes(Casting call)



## Deedlit (Mar 3, 2002)

_In the middle of a large city, a gathering is being held.  Heroes from all across fantasy have gathered, waiting for something.  A blond high elven shaman, with long hair going down to her waist, dressed in green and blue robes, with an anime ethinicity levitates in, the wind blowing her robes in the breeze._ 

Now heroes, I must explain why I have sent for you.  Now, as your campaign against evil has ended, you probably find yourselves bored.  We have been gathered for a great adventure, and I am searching for heroes to join me, and a DM, for a role-playing game in the style of the iconics RPG.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 3, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Some parameters, if you will.  What are you going to allow?  Class DnD, or will you allow psionics?  Would you allow information that is currently in playtest?  What are you looking for?  

I may be interested, but even if I'm not, all that information would be helpful in your quest to acquire players.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know yet, as I haven't found a DM.  We will of course be allowing stuff from OA(I am a shaman, after all) and the core books.  I take heroes from all across established fantasy series, but this is not for original characters.  This campaign is your chance to play as a member of the fellowship, a hero of the lance, or a hero of lodoss.  Minor characters fighting for good are also allowed.  Psionics are probably allowed in theory, but I am yet to see a Psionic fantasy hero.  Most of your questions will better be answered by the DM, which I am still searching for.
No one is taken yet except Deedlit, feel free to join in.  The campaign starts at level 7, as these fantasy heroes are too skilled to be below that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

Hrm, Deedlit the elf from lodoss wars, I am *very* interested in playing as well, I'm a fan of anime and i'll probably be playing someone from that as well.  What types of characters will you allow and what kindof special abilities (since obviously not every character can be statted without a template or somesuch in DnD), also, I made a conversion of Record of Lodoss War before OA started out, and just because Deedlit says she's a 'shaman' doesn't mean it translates directly that way into DnD, she could have easily been a druid or sorceror with a slightly different spell list.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 3, 2002)

So... you're not DMing?  Just so you know, in case you're new to this, the DM is supposed to set the rules, not the players.

Rather than trying to recruit a DM and other players, into a very specific type of game, why not try joining one of the other games out here?  The non-iconics adventure might be open to another player (I don't know, as I don't talk to HeavyG much, but you might ask), and I think that the iconics adventure itself has a few openings (though those are probably gone by now, as well).

Just a thought, though.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 3, 2002)

As deedlit's spells mainly consist of using spirits to help her, I think she should have the Shaman class.  I know someone who could DM this, I will ask him about it.  As for special abilities, and adding spells, pretty much anything within reason, as long as it is balanced out in another way(I might have a summon spirit spell along the lines of summon monster or summon nature's ally) but if a character is uber-powerful to begin with(Such as Gandalf) he would not quite be allowed in this campaign.  As for joining another game, part of this campaign's purpose is to game with established fantasy heroes, though I probably could find one.
Anyone have ideas for summon spirit? Or for that matter, an intrest in DMing a campaign like this.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

Can you play a weaker version of such a character?  Or how about one who died in a series, can you take that outof context and play them?  What alignment restrictions as well-possibly any as long as they have reason to work together?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 3, 2002)

I am  interested. If noone else will DM I can do that instead.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 3, 2002)

Kalanyr, I think you should be the DM.  Feel free to answer any questions.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

Giving this a *bump* Why don't you only let Kalanyr be the DM if no one else will want to step in, because he might want to play more than DM...

Perhaps we should start pooling together ideas for a campaign theme?


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 4, 2002)

Good idea.  As for a campaign theme, probably a save the world type thing but I have no clue beyond that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

Ah lets start simple first, quest for an object, along with a guardian, tavern scene from the start would be good...perhaps a dragon (not a strong one though), also, do you have AIM or MSN?


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't have AIM.  I have no preference as for adventure, I am just looking forward to defeating some sort of evil.  Evil is happening, and this elf wants to stop it.  On another note, I have been in contact with Aragorn, but he could not make it to the board today.  He is spoken for however.  Sollir, are you going to make your choice yet?  What about how we will formulate are stats.  I think 29 point buy(Would be 28, but we must remember the skill point we gained when we reached level 4).  Does anyone know what stat shamans rely on for spellcasting?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

I can check the shamans spellcasting later, but my suggestion for ability points is 32 or 34, several of these anime characters are truely epic, and 28-29 pt. buy won't exactly do that, I guess we could make a vote however.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 4, 2002)

I am pretty much without opinion one way or another on this.  Just making a suggestion


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 4, 2002)

It may be anime, but before you decide how many points you get, you should decide on the genre of anime, as that will determine quite a bit.

As for the 29 thing - use 28, as the ability score uppage can be put into any stat, and upping stats beyond 14 or so requires at least two points.

I would recommend, however, that you use a different game system for this.  If you have heard of BESM, I suggest that you use it.  However, it is your game, and you can play it as you wish - just a recommendation.  I am personally playing a sentient Mecha who is searching for a soul in an *Outlaw Star* type game.  

As for this game... I may be interested in playing, still.  If you require another person, I would be willing to join in.  Although, I am uncertain of what character to play... Zel from *Slayers Try* would be interesting to try, although I'm not entirely sure if I could play him right (I've only ever seen 3 episodes).

The Shaman's casting ability is based off of Wisdom.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 4, 2002)

This is an RP for the epic fantasy genre.  Though some anime fit it, this was not meant to be a general anime RP(Though I would like to play in one of those.  It should be fun seeing how I stack up against mecha)Heck, LotR and Dragonlance characters show up in it.  Hope you play.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice to know you like Slayers as well Gnomeworks!  I'm actually thinking of playing a toned down Xellos character, a few offensive spells but I'd only use them if the group was desperately in trouble...til then I would sit back, do comments and manipulate people like Xellos does...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2002)

If and when you guys get this thing rolling I may join in... not sure... It would be nice to have something to keep me busy during these SLOW IR turns...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 4, 2002)

The Characters

7th Level or Equiv
ECL=HD or CR  whichever is Higher I may make exceptions on a case by case basis
40 Point Buy (32 seems a little weak for most epic anime characters)

In Books
Forgotten Realms
Oriental Adventures
Manual of the Planes
Magic of Faerun
Monsters of Faerun (if you can find an appropriate hero)
All Splat Books except Masters of the Wild 
Psi Handbook
Any 3E Dragon up to February 2002 (as long as you can give me a page number)
Core Books

When I get em these are in
Epic Level Handbook
Masters of the Wild
Dieties & Demigods
Monster Manual II
Dragons March 2002 on
(May add more later)

I will allow other stuff providing I get full details on it and deem it balanced.

I think that covers it.


----------



## Virginia Wilde (Mar 4, 2002)

Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaa!

It's just that way.
Epic fantasy, hmmmm? Perhaps such a thing is what one needs to understand what lies within the self better. brains This sounds quite interesting, and I would be willing to undertake ilikebrains such a task. especiallytoeat I am interested. It is something to take my mind off feastinguponflesh my responsibilities for awhile.

*begins laughing and banging head against the wall*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

Kalanyr, since I'm interested in playing Xellos and for a Mazoku race its a bit hard to get the exact stats, heres what I'm thinking.

Start with base template of Githyanki (From Manual of the Planes),

Spell-like abilities are currently:
Dimension Door-stay same, Mazoku can teleport-except maybe you can act after you use dimension door? (Inbetween teleport w/o error and dimension door usefulness)
Telekinesis-Remove, perhaps change with minor globe of invulnerability or globe of invulnerability (cancel or use as a free action?) to symbolize the Mazoku's spell shieldish thing.
Clair/Claur-Change into something else (Perhaps fly? more limited version however)
Mage Hand-Change to something else, perhaps Detect Magic

and practically everything else keep the same, does this sound alright or too overpowered?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2002)

Sollir, are we speaking of the same character?  I am now somewhat familiar with *Slayers Try*, but I haven't quite got all the characters down.

I might also not even be mentioning the right character, Sollir... Zel is the bluish one, right?  The one with the scales and such on his face.  If I'm wrong, please correct me.

BTW, I'm sorry if I'm slaughtering your fantasy anime over here.  I'm mainly interested in mecha, futuristic, realistic anime (thus, *Gundam Wing*, *Outlaw Star*, *MS 008 Team*).  Sorry if I'm messing this up badly, but I'll get better at it over time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

You got the right character Gnomeworks, Zelgadis is the blue guy with spikish hair.  He is a chimera (not DnD wise) hes 1/3 human, 1/3 rock golem and 1/3 blue demon.  

Xellos (Zel-osse or something similar) however is a different character.  He's the guy with the staff (red spherical gem set in) and the purple hair, hes really a Mazoku (Demon/Devil) and really ticks Zelgadis 

Btw, they're all from Slayers, Slayers! is the first series, Slayers: Next! is the 2nd series, and Slayers: Try! is the 3rd series.  Xellos shows up in the 2nd series and Zelgadis shows up in the first.  All series are 8 tapes long each and I own all of the 2nd and 3rd series and have seen nearly all of the 1st.  Slayers is also my fav anime


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks, Sollir.  That's who I thought you were describing from your list of abilities, but I wasn't sure of the name.

I envisioned the guy who you mentioned to be a bard.  He seems to know quite a lot.  Although, almost all the characters there (except the cleric-type and the little girl who is a healer-type but doesn't know magic) have at least a level of sorcerer.

Your *Slayers* anime collection is truly impressive.  Do you have anything else, besides that?  I am sorry to say that I own almost no anime myself, but I borrow off of my friends.  I only own the one video made of *Dragon Half*, which is still pretty funny, but definitely not anything near the number of videos most other anime-watchers I know posess.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

I own the Streetfighter (manga) series, Fatal Fury, a few Dragonball Z tapes, and a few other anime sets that I can't name off the top of my head.  I've also watched Outlaw Star, Cowboy Beepop etc... on Cartoon Network.  Also, I have 2 friends that own ALOT of anime series, one of which has over 100 tapes including around 20 series including Trigun, Escaflowne, Magic Knights of Ramune and a few others.

Xellos is just very informative since that was his mission and he was manipulating the rest to do what he wanted for his master (Zelas, a servant of Shabrinigdo).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 5, 2002)

*Knights of Ramune*... now _there_ was a messed up series for you... an interesting storyline, but a little too hentai for my tastes...

DBZ, IMO, is simply a waste of time.  There is a plot, but barely.  I mean, come on - who takes 7 episodes for 5 minutes (at the end of the whole Frieza deal).  That was pretty pathetic, if you ask me.  But hey, to each his own.

I watch what's on Cartoon Network when I get the chance, but some days, they tick me off.  I mean, Batman is *not* anime.  There is no possible way that you can call it that.  I often only catch little pieces of a storyline on Cartoon Network, as I don't often watch TV.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

Heh, if you have time late on Sunday, check Adult Swim, that has Cowboy Beebob on it, supposedly one of the good animes, I hear you on Dragonball Z-I really am annoyed by the recurring plotline.

Haven't watched Knights of Ramune myself, but several anime series are a bit off my tastes as well.

(Maybe we can get a bit back on topic when more people come heh )


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 5, 2002)

Why, oh why can't I find any slayers here in the Forest of No Return.  On another note, any more heroes want to join us.  We have Deedlit(Played by Deedlit), Xellos(Played by Sollir), and Aragorn(Yet to register.  I am an personal contact with him).  I would like to see more join in, as epic fantasy like this always has a big party.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

Any chance we all can log in the chatroom here?  Its next to the top and you don't have to register IRC for it.  Just head over to the main area and keep an extra window open so you can post here when you do so-so I know where you are.

(DnD3e channel)


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm okay with it.  Already logged on.
Str 9, Con 8, Chr 17, Dex 15, Int 14, Wis 18


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

(We've moved to /join #dragonlance to get a more private area to talk to, feel free to join in the fun )


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2002)

I think I would like to play Vash The Stampede...

If you don't know Trigun... hmm...

Anyway... I am clueless as to how I would play such a character. It seems to be quite a difficult creation to make. First of all he uses a revolver (That Can Turn into a Planet Shatering Angel Gun) and cannot heal from his wounds (but he has some abnormally good luck that is definitely better than healing).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

I know Trigun, but I think playing Vash might be a little unappropriate, but you could try!  Isn't Vash more of a pacifist type character anyhow...ah well it would be a bit hard-ask Kalanyr...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2002)

To name one of Vash's traits...

He has only killed one person (a henchmen of the bad guy with super telepathic powers that practically forced Vash to pull the trigger)

But his enemies have the habbit of killing each other for him...

Good to see that you know what I'm talking about though... it is a nearly impossible character to play... I think...

Maybe I will come up with a better Idea, but for now this is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2002)

How would you feel if I said I wanted to play Samanosuke from Onimusha... That is a character I could probably come up with stats for... (Samurai/Elite Samurai Warlord/Fighter [Ronin- which is another word for fighter]). This is from a video game, but one that was practically as good as an anime.

How do you guys feel about that?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

I wouldn't mind, perhaps his soul gauntlet would work as, to summon a soul, you have to take a standard action for a person that is dead for 2 rounds or less, or a full round action for dead 3-4 rounds, further than that, the soul is gone.  Perhaps make it cure 1 or 2 hps per HD?  1 hp if it works on the souls from everyone, 2 or 3 hp if only on outsiders...

Edit- His sword could be a +1 Elemental Katana, at least I think the enchantments called Elemental or something similar, its in Magic of Faerun +3 enchantment allows you to do 1d6 of either acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic damage, but you can only do 1 damage of a type at a time.  Not a perfect duplicate of his sword but perhaps a start.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

Also Deedlit, what domains will your shaman have?  My suggestions would be Healing (probably more necessity than flavor since you might have to be the main healer in the group), Nature, River, and/or Hero (the last 3 from first to last in flavor, Deedlit calls on nature and water spirits to help, Hero is possibly fitting for her adventuring status).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 5, 2002)

Samanosuke Akechi, male human sam7

CR 7

Size M (6 ft., 5 in. tall)

HD 7d10+14; hp 57

Init +8 (+2 Dex +4 Improved Initiative +2 Warrior Instinct)

Spd 30 ft.

AC 19 (+7 Great Armor +2 Dex)

Attack +12/+7 melee, or +9/+4 ranged

Saves Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +6 

Allignment: LG

Str 19 (21), Dex 15, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 11.

Languages Spoken:  Common.

Skills and feats:  Climb +5, Iaijutsu Focus +5, Intimidate +5, Jump +5, Perform +5 (Bishamon Flute), Ride +5, Sense Motive +5, Swim +5; Improved Initiative, Warrior Instinct, Soul of Honor, Soul of Loyalty, Soul of Sincerity, Luck of Heroes

Possessions: MW Great Armor; MW Katana; +1 Shocking-Burst Katana/Flaming-Burst Bastard-Sword/Speed Two-Bladed-Sword; Guantlets of Ogre Power (+2); MW Comp Longbow; Musket (Matchlock); 

This would basically cover Samanosuke's gear about mid-way through the game. The only missing pieces are the upgraded Ogre Guantlet, the Ogre Armor, flaming arrows, burst shot, and the Bishamon Sword. I figure these things would be much more fun to find. I was going to go with Unbalancing Strike and Roundabout Kick to give me that effect from the game... but I also wanted to get the three soul feats... so I took what I have listed above. I may opt to drop improved Initiative/Warrior Instinct/Luck of Heroes in favor of Power Attack, Improved Unarmed Strike, Roundabout Kick and then when I get my next feat take Unbalancing strike...

I think this covers Samanosuke quite well, actually... and It gives me room to improve by gaining all the specific items and feats required to completely fletch out his character.

What do you all think...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

That sounds pretty cool, but Kalanyr still has to approve the gold cost amount we can spend, as the sword looks pretty powerful (mainly the speed enchantment), it looks really cool and you did a good job for such short notice, we still have a while to stat out our chars though.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 5, 2002)

Standard 7th level gold.

Special exceptions will be made for character defining items but these count as debt against your treasure share until you pay them off.

Sollir seems Ok
Minor Globe of Invulnerability is fair enough

Fly: 30 ft (perfect) Supernatural Ability


The rest is fine.

CR 1/2 ECL = +0 If HD = 1 by the way. The HD is removed and replaced with class levels.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 5, 2002)

I'll take Nature and River for domains.  I might memorize healing spells from time to time, but it isn't nearly worth a domain.
On another note, What is my spells per day table and spell list.  I have only decided on one spell so far(Lesser spirit ally)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2002)

*Samanosuke Akechi*
Male Human Samurai (7th);CR 7;Size M (6 ft., 5 in. tall);
HD 7d10+14; hp 57
Init +2 (+2 Dex)
Spd 20 ft. (Run x3)
AC 21 (+7 Great Armor +2 Dex +2 Guantlet)
Attack +12/+7 melee, or +9/+4 ranged
Saves Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +8 
Allignment: Lawful Good
Str 18 (20), Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 10.
Languages Spoken:  Common.
Skills and feats:  Climb +6, Iaijutsu Focus +5, Intimidate +6, Jump +5, Perform +6 (Bishamon Flute), Ride +5, Sense Motive +6, Swim +5; Soul of Honor, Soul of Loyalty, Soul of Sincerity, Strong Soul, Power Attack, Improved Unarmed Strike.

*Summary of Gear and Abilities*
Stats at 40 Point buy (with +1 added to wisdom; gained from being a level 4 character)
Masterwork Katana (Basic Weapon)
Masterwork Great Armor (Heavy Oriental Armor)
+1 Frost Katana (Shiden Raizan)
+1 Flaming Greatsword (Kouen Enryuu)
+1 Shock Two-Bladed Sword (Arashi Shippuu)
*Guantlet of Ogre Power (+2)
Mighty Composite Longbow (+4)
Musket (Matchlock)
3+3+1 Feats (Normal/Bonus/Human)
40+4 Skills (Normal/Human)

*Munchkin Stuff:* Instead of using the normal bonus feats for being a Samurai I took whatever feats I thought made sense. This is a little munchkin-headed, but I think that since three of the feats are non-combat based it isn't really such a bad thing. I also am claiming weapon proficiency with all of my weapons listed instead of burning feats to claim so many exotic weapons. The "Guantlet of Ogre Power" is just one guantlet, instead of a pair. This guantlet can "absorb" the souls of defeated outsiders.

Starting Gold: 19,000
MW Great Armor-----1,150
MW Katana------------400
Shiden Raizan------8,335
Kouen Enryuu-------8,350
Arashi Shippuu-----8,700
MTY Comp LBow--------500
Ogre Guantlet------4,000
Matchlock------------500
*Total Debt--------12,935*

*Guantlet of Ogre Power:* This Guantlet is an artifact belonging to the Clan of Ogre's which was subverted by the demons. This guantlet can seal the souls of defeated outsiders and regain the lost power of the Clan of Ogres. For every Hit Die a defeated outsider possessed the guantlet gains 10 soul points. When the guantlet has absorbed 25,000 soul points its power increases making it a Guantlet of Ogre Power (+4). When 50,000 soul points have been absorbed the guantlet becomes a Guantlet of Ogre Power (+6).

*Ancestral Daisho:* Souls sealed into the Guantlet of Ogre Power can be invested into the weapons and items of the bearer. Such souls still count towards the total power level of the Ogre Guantlet but cannot be spent on anything else. The Samurai must complete this ritual at an appropriate shrine or temple and spend one day for every 1,000 souls invested in prayer. Souls can be invested into other weapons and items based on this same table.

Weapon Bonus - Total Sacrifice - Minimum Level
-----+1----------2,000 Souls----------4th------
-----+2----------8,000 Souls----------7th------
-----+3---------18,000 Souls----------9th------
-----+4---------32,000 Souls----------11th-----
-----+5---------50,000 Souls----------13th-----
-----+6---------72,000 Souls----------14th-----
-----+7---------98,000 Souls----------15th-----
-----+8--------128,000 Souls----------16th-----
-----+9--------162,000 Souls----------17th-----
-----+10-------200,000 Souls----------18th-----

*The current weapons have a +2 modifier equivilent, but this does not count towards the total souls sealed into the guantlet. It does count towards the total sacrifice made so far. This means that 10,000 _more_ souls must be sealed in order to increase the level of the weapon.

*Feat Progression*
Stunning Fist (9th), Roundabout Kick (10th), Unbalancing Strike (12th), Ambidexterity (13th), Two-Weapon Fighting (15th), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (16th), Warrior Instinct (18th), Luck of Heroes (19th).

*Skill Progression*
Even Levels: Iaijutsu Focus, Jump, Ride, Swim  
Odd Levels: Climb, Intimidate, Perform (Bishamon Flute), Sense Motive 

*Ability Score Progression*
Str 19 (8th), Str 20 (12th), Con 15 (15th), Con 16 (20th)

*Items of Interest*
Ogre Armor (Oni Armor from Oriental Adventures)
Bishamon Flute (Flute that opens the Bone Gate in the Demon World)
Ogre Tower Key (Key that allows access to the 40 floor Ogre Tower)
Great Bow & Great Arrow (Opens gate to Demon World)
Bishamon Sword (Ogre's Sword)
_More will be added_

*Places of Interest (Items Located Within)*
Plane of Shadow (Bishamon Flute/Ogre Tower Key)
Ogre Tower (Ogre Armor)
Abyss (Demon World/Bishamon Sword)
_More will be added_.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 6, 2002)

Sweet character Creamsteak!

As for an idea for how to get us all together, I suggest that in the beginning, we will wander alone for our own quest purposes (Deedlit bored and traveling or something, Samanosuke against demons, Zelgadis looking for a cure for his body) and we will each bump into one other person.  Then we can each go on a little mini-quest, perhaps Deedlit has to have help fighting a few orcs with their commander too (each quest would barely be that hard and more an exercise for powers and such), Samonosuke can fight a few lesser demons/devils/oni with some help, etc...  Zelgadis and Xellos shouldn't be in the same party, that way it will be fun when they both meet up with each other after everyone comes together from their own lil mini-quests.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 6, 2002)

What about that Archmage guy who wanted to join?  About Aragorn, I don't think he is online enough for something like this.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 6, 2002)

Hrm, ok, not sure about Archmage if I see him i'll ask him, also, Deedlit-do you have the OA book?  Or are you at least getting it soon?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2002)

I will update my character on the previous page in a minute...

Anyway, I would like to set a date (Kalanyr can state it) when we should turn in our characters. As you can tell we could use a few more people. I do believe that mine is pretty cut out now. If anyone needs help I have access to a few books... OA, Planes, Diablo, Psionics... that might be it though...


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know if I'll be playing yet, but I will lend my aid and books if anyone needs me to look up something.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 6, 2002)

No, don't own OA.  I will probably get it from the library or something and memorize the info I need.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll play. Guess who I'll play  I'll think of my stats as soon as possible. I hope you have room for an elven wizard, or should he be a sorcerer? In _Dalamar the Dark_ he uses pretty spontaneous casting. Maybe he'll be a sorcerer who thinks he needs to read spellbooks?


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd go with wizard.  He studied under Raistlin so long for a reason.
Anyone have spell and skill lists for the Shaman?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes but most of the spells are in the OA book, without it, its a bit hard to play a Deedlit as a shaman...


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll get the character info together over the weekend.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2002)

Here's what I made up with PCGen. And Deedlit, try using PCGen for char creation, it has the information from OA, it'll speed you up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 8, 2002)

> Anyway, I would like to set a date (Kalanyr can state it) when we should turn in our characters. As you can tell we could use a few more people. I do believe that mine is pretty cut out now. If anyone needs help I have access to a few books... OA, Planes, Diablo, Psionics... that might be it though...




Did Kalanyr go away? We need his help...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 8, 2002)

Due Date for characters: 2 Weeks from today.

New Players still welcome.

Dalamar looks fine (even if I never really saw him as an evoker).


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2002)

Me neither, but I saw Raistlin quite much as an evoker and Dalamar studied under him.
I'll make another version, with standard wiz to see how it looks.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2002)

Here's another take, this time without specialization. Also includes spellsheet.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 8, 2002)

Kalanyr was in the chatroom and didn't have time to post this, but he said that use max hps to start.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

to help Kalanyr decide what level Xellos should start out since hes a mazoku:

Xellos Metallum, Mazoku Abjurer (Enchantment school prohibited)

Ability swaps:  Familiar traded for Bluff and Diplomacy as class skills, Profession and Craft traded for Intimidate and Sense Motive.  (Approved by Kalanyr)

*Mazoku Template:**

Mazoku's base type is Outsider.
Base Speed: 30 ft., Fly 30 ft (Perfect manueverability)
Stat Adjustment: +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom

Spell-Like Abilities:
At will-Dimensional Door (Except Mazokus can attack/move after using it), Minor Globe of Invulnerability (Turn on/off as a free action), these are cast as a 16th level wizard.
At 11th level, Mazokus gain the ability to use Plane Shift 1/day as well.

Mazoku do not need to eat or drink food, they do not need to sleep.  (Although wizards and sorcerors must meditate at least 2 hrs. a day to regain spells)
If still living, Mazoku can regenerate body parts in a week of complete rest and staying at full hit points.
Fire Resistance (5)*
-Template was based off the Githyanki template in the Manual of the Planes.

To decide what character level Xellos will be when this game starts I will post the bare bones of him at different levels (as it stands, Mazoku template is +3, although since the group is overpowered itself, it would be easiest to post different stats to see how balanced Xellos is with the group):

Base Stats:
Str 8, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 17 (18 from level 4), Wis 12, Cha 14

Abjur 4:
HD 4d4+8 (24)
Spells: (4/5/4)
Feats: Blindsight (MotW), Iron Will, Scribe Scroll (Virtual)
Spell Selection (Not final, but an example of the types of spells I will use)
0-Detect Magic (2), Ghost Sound, Read Magic
1-Mage Armor (2), Magic Missile (2), Shield
2-Arcane Lock, Invisibility (2), Rope Trick

Abjur 5:
HD 5d4+10 (30)
Spells: (4/5/4/3)
Feats: Same as above, Eschew Materials
Spel Selection-as above but:
3-Explosive Runes, Lightning Bolt (2)

Abjur 5/Incantrix 1:
HD 6d4+12 (36)
Spells: (4/5/5/4)
Feats: Same as above, Extend Spell, Quicken Spell-like Ability (Dimensional Door)
Spell Selection-as above, but:
2-Endurance
3-Haste

Abjur 5/Incantrix 2:
HD 7d4+14 (42)
Spells: (4/6/5/4/3)
Spell Selection-as above but:
1-Shield
4-Dimensional Anchor, another 4th level spell (haven't decided)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2002)

By starting with Max HP's do you just mean for the first level, or for all seven levels...

would be nice to have 84 HP instead of 57...

Anything else I should do to my character?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 9, 2002)

Max HP at all levels.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

Sollir, you can't have eschew materials at level 5 as it requires another metamagic feat.

And doesn't the blindsight feat require the ability to wild shape into a direbat?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 9, 2002)

Requirements can be broken, if it fits your character. Eg Chaotic Monk/Cleric  for a wuxia style shinto hero.

If Dalamar needs something he can't normally qualify for he can have it, same with everybody else.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by Kalanyr:
> [QB]Requirements can be broken, if it fits your character. Eg Chaotic Monk/Cleric for a wuxia style shinto hero.
> 
> If Dalamar needs something he can't normally qualify for he can have it, same with everybody else.[/QB]




Ohh, I like it.  Now let's see: He needs ability to instantly teleport where he wants, a ring that dries the blood from the victims veins... *Kidding*

Altho he does have a ring like that. How much would one like that cost?


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 9, 2002)

Would you mind a character made using the Dragonstar book if I listed all pertinent info for you?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

Question for creamsteak:

Under your Ac is says +2 bonus to AC from your gauntlet or something smilar, is this a mistake or is the gauntlet also a bracer of armor or something...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 9, 2002)

As long as I have all pertinant info and I approve it anything goes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 9, 2002)

Kalanyr, does that mean that we are dropping the fantasy genre, and just going with anime in general?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 9, 2002)

General Fantasy is fine too. As far as I care the more fantasy flavoured Sci-Fi stuff can wander in too.

Dalamar- That ring would cost a lot if it has unlimited charges. Depends on the power of the spell you want to base it on.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 10, 2002)

Coolness. I'll try to have something ready in the next few days.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2002)

Good to see you noticed that Sollir...

Yes, my guantlet functions as a bracer of armor as well. In the game, as your guantlet leveled up, your ability to deflect strikes went up. A normal red knight could destroy your guard with one attack early in the game, but later in the game you could block the blow and then counterattack. I figure that the AC bonus would go up when the guantlet goes up. This leaves my AC at 21... which is fair for a 7th level melee character.

Everyone ok with that?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

Perfectly fine with me, I was just curious.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 10, 2002)

Question:What does cloak of elvenkind help? Hide or Move Silently?  Add whichever it is to my stats
Nameeedlit
Race:Elf
Level 7
Str 8, Wis 18(1 of those my level 4 stat), Chr 17, Dex 15, Int 14, Con 8
Age 170
Alignment NG
Languages Common, Elven
Level 7 Shaman
Reflex +8
Fortitude +6
Will +12
Weaponsagger
Items:Cloak of elvenkind, any material components for known spells
Don't know how to figure HP
+7 Initiave
+4 attack bonus Melee/Unarmed, +8 Ranged
Feats:Light armor profiency, Improved Initiave, Improved unarmed strike, Simple weapon profiency, Toughness 1X
-1 Climb, +9 diplomacy, +7 Handle animal, +8 Heal, +7 hide, +1 Jump, +12 knowledge(Spirits), +6 Listen, +5 move silently, +4 Search, +6 spot
Deity=Shaman spirits
6 turns/day
Holy symbol

Spells I have memorized(If shamans are spontaneous, this is all I know)
Domains:Celestial, Nature(Domain spells are not on this list)
Detect magic(2x)
Read magic
Detect Disease
Detect poison(2x)
Speak with animals
Animal friendship
Detect evil
Invisibility to undead
Endure elements
Animal messnger
Cure moderate wounds
Ancestral Vengeance
Hold person
Bilndness/Deafness
Cure serious wounds
Summon nature's ally III
Lesser spirit ally(2x)
Special abilities:Animal companion(Falcon), Immunity to sleep, +2 save Vs. Enchantment, Automatic Search when within 5", Spirit sight, Turn undead, Spirit favor.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

Oy!  I'll straighten Deedlit's stats out myself to make everyone be able to read it easier, cloak of elvenkind is +10 to hide.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

Heres a little easier to read version of Deedlit's stats including some things she left out.

*Deedlit
Female Elf 
Shaman 7
Alignment:* NG
*Age:* 170*
HD* 7d6-4 (38), *AC* 15 (11 flatfooted, 15 touch) *Movement* 30 ft.
*Statistics:*
Str 8, Dex 18 (16 w/o gloves), Con 8, Int 14, Wis 20 (17 raised to 18 at level 4, 20 from periapt), Cha 17
*BAB:* +5
*Attack Bonus:* Melee +11 rapier, +4 unarmed strike, Ranged +12 (longbow)
*Damage:* 1d6/18-20, x2 (Rapier) or 1d3-1/x2 (Unarmed Strike), 1d8+1 (Longbow)
*Skills:* -1 Climb, +9 Diplomacy, +7 Handle animal, +8 Heal, +17 Hide, +1 Jump, +12 Knowledge (Spirits), +6 Listen, +15 Move Silently, +4 Search, +6 Spot 
*Feats:* Expertise, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike (Virtual), Toughness, Weapon Finesse (Rapier)
*Weapon/Armor Proficiency:*  All simple weapons, all light armor, rapiers and bows (shortbow, longbow, composite longbow, and composite shortbow).
*Saves:* Fortitude +4, Reflex +8, Will +12
*Initiative:* +7
*Abilities:* Turn/Rebuke Undead as a 5th level cleric (6/day), Reubuke or Command Animals or Plants as a 7th level cleric (6/day), Rebuke or Command Spirits as a 7th level cleric (6/day), Spirit's Favor (+Cha bonus to saving throws, already added in), Spontaneous Casting (Healing spells), Spirit Sight, Immunity to Sleep, +2 Save vs. Enchantments
*Items:* +1 Dagger, +1 Longbow, Boots of elvenkind, Bracers of Armor +1, Cloak of elvenkind, Spell Component Pouch, Holy symbol, Wand of Cure Light Wounds, Falcon as a animal compainon, 30 MW arrows, 4 Glass Figures (10 HP, used for Substitution spell), 273 gold left

*Spells Per Day (6/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1), Domains: Celestial, Nature*
*Spells Commonly Memorized:*
0-Detect Disease, Detect Magic (2), Detect Poison (2), Read Magic 
1-Animal Friendship, Bless (2)*, Detect Evil, Endure Elements, Invisibility to Undead, Speak With Animals
2-Ancestral Vengeance (3), Commune with Lesser Spirit*, Hold Person
3-Blindness/Deafness, Dispel Magic, Substitution*, Summon Nature's Ally III
4-Lesser Spirit Ally (2)*, Summon Nature's Ally IV
*-Domain spell

*Notes for Deedlit:*
My suggestions for domain spells:
1-Bless
2-Commune with Lesser Spirit (No choice)
3-No preference, Substituion may be better for Deedlit however
4-Lesser Spirit Ally and take away the other Lesser Spirit Ally and change it to Summon Nature's Ally IV, Divination, Restoration, Spell Immunity, or Holy Blight.

Also, consider taking out Animal Messenger to memorize another Ancestral Vengeance, note that I took out your cure spells since you can spontaneously cast them and I replaced them to spells needed at you rlevel.  (Ancestral Vengeance and Dispel Magic), you also still have almost 17,000 to spend.

Also, you used 39 pt. buy in the stats you gave, and considering your attack bonus and reflex saves I had a feeling you meant to put that 1 pt. in dexterity so I did that for you.  Mostly copy/pasted the skills and didn't look over them however (I did add in the +10 bonus to hide from the cloak of elvenkind).


*For Kalanyr*
Also I had a quesiton on the Celestial/Nature domains, they seem to count as seperate turning attempts but I think they're meant to rely on the same # of day (6/day) for all 3, also I wasn't sure on the levels of turning for them.

Edit-Added in items since Deedlit said it was ok, added in Bless as an extra level 1 spell since one more level 1 spell was gained from +2 wisdom.  Edit 2-Corrected mistakes


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 11, 2002)

It is kind of an important character thing to be able to cast lesser spirit ally twice.  I will go with the items you suggested me taking,  though.
Can't wait for this game to start


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

No, the fact is you will be able to cast it twice.  Once as a normal spell and once for domain.  The difference is you won't be memorizing it x3, just x2.

Edit-Take a look at the changes I made, switched the dagger to a rapier (I believe thats what Deedlit used)-since elves get free proficiency with them as well, also put in a +1 longbow and several MW arrows so you have an attack bonus at an amazing +12 with them!  Remember you need to decide on two other feats, 1 from the shaman list and 1 of your choice.  The one from the shaman list that might benefit you the most is Expertise, which could raise your AC by 5 (-5 to melee attack rolls) if you're pressed against an enemy.  For your other feat you might also consider Weapon Finesse: Rapier to raise your attack bonus with it from +5 to +11, which would help *tremendously*.


*To Creamsteak:*
Your attack bonus is +12/+7, should be +13/+8 since all your weapons are +1...just trying to help...


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 11, 2002)

I agree with that idea for my character.  A rapier would be better.
I will now take summon nature's ally 4 instead of one lesser spirit ally.(I forgot I placed it twice)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

Ok, made changes and did the feats I subscribed in the other post unless you want otherwise.  Also can I tempt you outof that toughness feat?  +3 hit points won't help much at this stage in the game, perhaps replace it with Combat Reflexes?  That way you can make 4 AoO's a round compared to 1 with your new, magnificant +11 attack bonus with your rapier...

Edit-We should start roleplaying a little.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah, I am ready to start.
I have 20 HP without toughness.  3 more could be very useful.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

You have 35 HP without toughness...maxed out HD remember?


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 11, 2002)

Forgot that.
Keeping toughness anyway though.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 11, 2002)

Hello all!
I'm in the process of working with Sollir and Kalanyr to get a character.  Also wanted to say that Kal will take no more players beyond me.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 11, 2002)

I can't join up as I had thought that I'd be able to. I have recieved another piece of work to complete.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 11, 2002)

Is Archmage included as a player or not?(Or is he here, under a different name)
I can't wait to start.  It's been a while since my last adventure, and though I'm not fighting the Marmo this time, it should be fun.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 11, 2002)

I had left a space for archmage in case he decided to show up.

But we have one free now anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2002)

*Hey if you got a space free.....*

Hey if you have a space free I wouldn't mind... popping in if you have the room.. I can whip up a character by this evening if you can give me the details...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

To sum it up:

We're playing characters from all sorts of stuff, anime, books, video games, etc..., you pick a character you want to play-but it must be from something and then you stat him out with:

Level 7 or ECL 7, Pointbuy (40), Max hit points per HD for all levels, 19k gold-you can overspend a little if the item is an important or trademark one for your character, but it must be approved by Kalanyr, the list of books available is on page 3-4 but you can get choice material if you pass it by Kalanyr and it fits your character.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2002)

*does it have to be an established character?*

I don't like playing signature characters myself... can it be an original one or will that destroy the mood of the game...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

It kinda would ruin the theme of the whole adventure, however, you can ask Kalanyr.  (But honestly I perfer to stick to the theme myself...)


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 12, 2002)

I would agree with Sollir.  This adventure's purpose was to take heroes from across fantasy and turn them into a party of adventurers.  Part of it is seeing how characters act with other characters from across fantasy.  I am not sure what Kalanyr would think, but I believe it is not in the spirit of the adventure.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

Btw we need a name for this play by post game, any ideas?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2002)

coolies... no harm no foul... glad I inquired first just not my cup of tea... but it sounds cool... have fun you guys... only think I could think of would be the chick from Crouching Tiger Hidden dragon... she was cool... is that fantasy enough?  Talking of the younger girl... make a great Fighter/Psychic Warrior type... with all her flying around and such...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

That would fit in prefectly, OA is an allowed book after all.  (She would kinda be a monk/ftr my guess is...)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2002)

*Consider it Done...*

I can have something in a bit... yeah Monk 5/Fighter 2 works... 7th level right?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't rush, still about a week til the characters are due, btw-if you need any min/max advice *snickers*, I'm the one to turn to


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

Just received this news:

Nichar (Buddha the DM) won't be joining us in this Play by Post game, talked to him in the dnd3e chatroom.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2002)

*Well here is tentative...*

taking into account her leaping ability... going to take 1 level of Monk, then 4 levels of Fighter then the 2 Levels of Weightless Foot from Dragon #289


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

That sounds cool, maybe consider blade dancer...also...a name might help, if you're having trouble go over to the www.imdb.com (I think thats it), and go to search in the bottom, and type in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon in the movie search box (If you're not familiar with it)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2002)

I would consider Blade Dancer.. but she was not much of a spell caster... though I could easily take Ranger... and take Cosmopolitan and the point would be moot... the name is Jen Yu I own the movie...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

Okies, was wondering which girl exactly you were talking about =), you just said that chick


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2002)

Sollir... my base attack bonus is right, its my base attack bonus melee and ranged, not my total attack bonus when I attack. That is +1, but I also have my normal Katana, and that still uses my normal base attack bonus...

I may edit my character because prerequisites have been lifted, and that could possibly allow me to have improved unarmed strike, roundabout kick, and unbalancing strike....

That would give me, on a crit, an unarmed attack that also "checks" the opponent I believe, in addition to dealing damage...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 12, 2002)

Waved Pre-Req's must be approved by me.

Feats that require Stunning Attack will not have it waved without one heck of a good reason.

Feats with BAB/Spel(lcaster) level req's will also not have Req's waved (without one heck of a good reason).


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 12, 2002)

Here is version 2.0 of my character...
*Filia*
*Gold Dragon Female*
*Cleric 3 Dragon 4*
*Alignment:* NG
*Age:* Young dragon
*HD* 3d12+ 3d8 + 24(84)  *AC* _Touch/human_ 11 _Touch/Dragon_ 9 _Human_ 13 _Dragon_ 20  
*Movement:* _Human_ 30ft   _Dragon_ 60ft, fly 200(poor)
*Stats* (+1 from level went to Wis)
_Dragon _*Str* 22(+6) *Dex*   8(-1) *Con* 18(+4) *Int* 12(+1) *Wis* 23(+6) *Cha* 14(+2)
_Human _*Str* 18(+4) *Dex* 12(+1) *Con* 18(+4) *Int* 12(+1) *Wis* 23(+6) *Cha* 14(+2)
*BAB* +3 race +2 class = +5
*Attacks* 
_Human_ +11 Heavy Mace 
_Dragon_ bite +11, 2 claws +9, 2 wings +9, tail +9; bite +11; tail +11
*Damage*
_Human_ 1d8+6 or 1d8+8(2handed) 
_Dragon_ bite 2d6+6, claw 1d8+3 each, wing 1d6+3 each, tail 1d8+9
*Skills* Listen +8, Spot +8, Search +4, Conc +8, Appraise +5, Spellcraft +4, Knowledge(Antiques) +5, Knowledge(Religion) +5
*Feats* Flyby attack, Hover, multiattack
*Weapon/Armor proficiency* All simple weapons, all armor and shield
*Saves* _Fort_: 10 _Ref:_ _Dragon_ 3   _Human_ 5      _Will:_ 12
*Initiative*: +1
*Abilities:* Spells, turn undead(4/day), Spontaneous Heal spells, Polymorph self(3/day) to human, Dragon breath weapon(2d10 usable every d4+1 rounds in either 40ft fire cone or targeted 80ft laser ray), flying, up to 3rds/day have freedom of movement, wilderness lore is class skill, Protective ward 1/day, Low-light vision, Fire subtype

*Items:* Heavy mace +2 (8k), Headband of Wisdom +2(4k)(as periapt of wisdom), Tail ribbon of Armor +2(4k)(as bracers of armor), Wand of Cure Light Wounds 50 charges(750gp), pouch of dust of tracelessness(2 uses)(500gp), Pearl of Power I(1k), 2 QFT(Tree)(200gp) 
*Backpack* 10 days of rations, 2 waterskins, 2 spare priestess outfits, 1 amber(100gp), 1 jade(100gp), 25gp

*Spells per day:* 4/4+1/3+1  
*Domains:* Travel, Protection
0th Level - Save DC 16
Detect Magic(x2), Light, Create Water

1st Level - Save DC 17
Bane, Sanctuary, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Expeditious Retreat*

2nd Level - Save DC 18
Hold Person(x2), Bull's Strength, Locate Object*


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 13, 2002)

i have been reading this from the start, and almost joined in really early as Jubei from Ninja Scroll.

However, I don't have OA and so most of the feats you guys are mentioning are unknown to me, and even the characters (other than Deedlit) are unknown to me.

Idea: Maybe you could post pics or links to info about your characters?

Question: how is a Cleric 3 Dragon a level 7 equivalent..   i dont understand.

I've been trying to think of a different genre character to play, and my wife thought of Ash from Army of Darkness.
What kind of technology is allowed?
Can he have a boomstick, and chainsaw?


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 13, 2002)

One heavily heavily modified dragon....and Kal ok'ed it...
The dragon is modified down to ecl 4...

You'll have to get ok from Kal..I don't think there are any spots left..

If people aren't happy with my character say so and I can change it...but honestly I think it fits in well with the rest of the beefed up group..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 13, 2002)

Theres a spot left I think since Buddha the DM didn't want to join, technology is allowed if its first approved by Kalanyr.

Edit-Don't worry about the feats too much, in the rogues gallery we can maybe post some links later.

Filia and Xellos are from the Slayers! anime (will post link soon)

*Links for Slayers*
http://anime.jyu.fi/~anipike/slayers.html
-Above is a link to Anipike, specifically the page dealing with links related to Slayers.

Samonosuke is from Onimashu, a video game on PS2/Gamecube

Deedlit is from Record of Lodoss War, check that anipike page and then go back to the front page and click on the letter grouping towards the right that has R (I think) and look for Records of Lodoss War on that list...If you're having trouble I can look for it myself.

Edit-
For the record, I support Darkwolf's char and think its balanced, considering I helped work on it to make it balanced


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

You don't know Dalamar the Dark from Dragonlance?
Hmm... Where could I find a pic and/or link?

Try seeing if your local library has a book by the name of _Dalamar the Dark_ written by Nancy Varian Berberick.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 13, 2002)

New thread started in the Rogue's Gallery, post your char here if you haven't and there as well!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 13, 2002)

Kalanyr - Does a Caster rifle (*Outlaw Star*) count as technology, or magic?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2002)

*Eiroku 3 (AD 1560) Summer...*
_Yoshimoto Imagawa, a powerful warlord of Suruga, leads an immense army from Suruga toward Kyoto (In those days the capital of japan). Yoshimoto's ambition is to unify Japan and crown himself its sole king. On the march, the army halts on the plain of Okehazama in Owari to rest for the night. This changes Yoshimoto's - and Japan's - destiny forever.

A troop of only 2,000 soldiers, led by Nobunaga Oda, a warlord of Owari, makes a surprise attack on Yoshimoto's camp. In a desperate battle, Nobunaga's legions defeat the invaders and slay Yoshimoto. (This historical event is known as the Battle of Okehazama.)

Just as Nobunaga is exulting his victory, an arrow from one of Yoshimoto's soldiers pierces his throat. He falls to the ground in a death struggle.

A young man watches from a remote hill. His name is Samanosuke Akechi. He is marked by destiny..._

*One Year Later...*

_Strange incidents are occuring in Inabayama Castle in the Mino prefecture. Soldiers and workers are disappearing without a trace. Worried by these inexplicable events, Princess Yuki sends a plea for Samanosuke. At once, he races to the castle. But he arrives too late. Yuki has been kidnapped.

At the same time, enemy troops are attacking the castle. Leading the army - risen from certain death and astride on a fierce warhorse - is Nobunaga!

It's time for action! Samanosuke vows to rescue Yuki with the help of his partner Kunoichi Kaeda and defeat Nobunaga and his army of demon warriors._

*Samanosuke Akechi* 
Male Human Samurai (7th);CR 7;Size M (6 ft., 5 in. tall); 
HD 7d10+14; hp 84 
Init +2 (+2 Dex) 
Spd 20 ft. (Run x3) 
AC 21 (+7 Great Armor +2 Dex +2 Guantlet) 
Attack +12/+7 melee (+13/+8 Shiden/Kouen/Arashi/Katana), or +9/+4 ranged (+9/+4 Longbow/Matchlock) 
Saves Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +8 
Allignment: Lawful Good 
Str 18 (20), Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 10. 
Languages Spoken: Common. 
Skills and feats: Climb +6, Iaijutsu Focus +5, Intimidate +6, Jump +5, Perform +6 (Bishamon Flute), Ride +5, Search +1.5, Sense Motive +6, +1.5 Spot, and Swim +5; Soul of Honor, Soul of Loyalty, Soul of Sincerity, Strong Soul, Power Attack, Improved Unarmed Strike. 

*Summary of Gear and Abilities* 
Stats at 40 Point buy (with +1 added to wisdom; gained from being a level 4 character) 
Masterwork Katana (Basic Weapon) 
Masterwork Great Armor (Heavy Oriental Armor) 
+1 Frost Katana (Shiden Raizan) 
+1 Flaming Greatsword (Kouen Enryuu) 
+1 Shock Two-Bladed Sword (Arashi Shippuu) 
*Guantlet of Ogre Power (+2) 
*Bracers of Armor (+2)
Mighty Composite Longbow (+4) 
Musket (Matchlock) 
3+3+1 Feats (Normal/Bonus/Human) 
40+10 Skills (Normal/Human) 

*Munchkin Stuff:* Instead of using the normal bonus feats for being a Samurai I took whatever feats I thought made sense. This is a little munchkin-headed, but I think that since three of the feats are non-combat based it isn't really such a bad thing. I also am claiming weapon proficiency with all of my weapons listed instead of burning feats to claim so many exotic weapons. The "Guantlet of Ogre Power" is just one guantlet, instead of a pair. This guantlet can "absorb" the souls of defeated outsiders. It also functions as a bracer of armor and functions as a bracer of armor.

*Starting Gold: 19,000* 
MW Great Armor-----1,150 
MW Katana------------335 
Shiden Raizan------8,335 
Kouen Enryuu-------8,350 
Arashi Shippuu-----8,700 
MTY Comp LBow--------500 
Ogre Guantlet------4,000 + 4,000
Matchlock------------500 
*Total Debt--------16,870*

*Guantlet of Ogre Power:* This Guantlet is an artifact belonging to the Clan of Ogre's which was subverted by the demons. This guantlet can seal the souls of defeated outsiders and regain the lost power of the Clan of Ogres. For every Hit Die a defeated outsider possessed the guantlet gains 10 soul points. When the guantlet has absorbed 25,000 soul points its power increases making it a Guantlet of Ogre Power (+4). When 50,000 soul points have been absorbed the guantlet becomes a Guantlet of Ogre Power (+6). This also affects the bracer quality.

*Ancestral Daisho:* Souls sealed into the Guantlet of Ogre Power can be invested into the weapons and items of the bearer. Such souls still count towards the total power level of the Ogre Guantlet but cannot be spent on anything else. The Samurai must complete this ritual at an appropriate shrine or temple and spend one day for every 1,000 souls invested in prayer. Souls can be invested into other weapons and items based on this same table. 

*Weapon Bonus - Total Sacrifice - Minimum Level* 
-----+1----------2,000 Souls----------4th------ 
-----+2----------8,000 Souls----------7th------ 
-----+3---------18,000 Souls----------9th------ 
-----+4---------32,000 Souls----------11th----- 
-----+5---------50,000 Souls----------13th----- 
-----+6---------72,000 Souls----------14th----- 
-----+7---------98,000 Souls----------15th----- 
-----+8--------128,000 Souls----------16th----- 
-----+9--------162,000 Souls----------17th----- 
-----+10-------200,000 Souls----------18th----- 

*The current weapons have a +2 modifier equivilent, but this does not count towards the total souls sealed into the guantlet. It does count towards the total sacrifice made so far. This means that 10,000 more souls must be sealed in order to increase the level of the weapon. 

*Feat Progression* 
Stunning Fist (9th), Roundabout Kick (10th), Unbalancing Strike (12th), Ambidexterity (13th), Two-Weapon Fighting (15th), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (16th), Warrior Instinct (18th), Luck of Heroes (19th). 

*Skill Progression* 
Even Levels: Iaijutsu Focus, Jump, Ride, Spot, and Swim. 
Odd Levels: Climb, Intimidate, Perform (Bishamon Flute), Search, and Sense Motive. 

*Ability Score Progression* 
Str 19 (8th), Str 20 (12th), Con 15 (15th), Con 16 (20th)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 13, 2002)

Creamsteak-Email with me details I'll see what I can work in,

Gnomeworks- What's a Caster Rifle?

*
No More People will be taken. All those who have already posted are in.*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 14, 2002)

Gnomeworks, I would definately say that the gun itself is technology, but the more rare bullets that Gene uses are magical.  Furthermore it would kindof be hard to recreate their effects with high level magic such as destruction for some of the bullets, though he would be an interesting person to play if you could recreate him for DnD.  (I was thinking of playing Suzaku or Aisha myself, they're two interesting chars as well)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 14, 2002)

Taking a look at your DM/Players thread Creamsteak, maybe there are a choice of vampires you could play instead, although I think the template is a bit stronger than +2 ECL...

Edit-If Kalanyr approves, that is.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 14, 2002)

If you would consider allowing a char from a non-fantasy, but still anime, show, then I'm probably in.  I don't think that I could portray any fantasy chars well, but I know *Outlaw Star* like the back of my hand.  However, I can't give any guarantees - life is getting quite busy out here in the IC forum.  But I'll see what I can do.

I can find the abilities of somewhere around 5 or 6 (possibly more) of the different shell types, although there are 20 of them.  Also remember that Caster rifles drain the lifeforce from their users.  Also, ammo is difficult to find as ancient magic is becoming rarer - although in a campaign with more magic and less tech, that should be less of a prob.

Kalanyr - a Caster rifle is a semilarge rifle that fires shells that hold magical effects.  There are 20 different types of shells, and each holds a different spell.  Ammo is relatively rare.  Also, it is difficult to use this weapon as it drains the user's lifeforce.

I can work on making Gene an *Outlaw Star* character.  Jim would also be an interesting one to try, but his abilites would be much harder to port to a fantasy DnD setting, so I'll stick with Gene Starwind.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2002)

Sollir... I was talking about a vampire for gnomeworks psionic setting... undead Vampire Slayers own Illthids in theory, and generally Vampire Telepaths with Thrall type skills have the same degree of ownage...

Anyway... How far along is everyone? I generally think I'm done with my char for this and the psionical...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2002)

My char is in the thread made by Sollir and I'm working on my final spell selections.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 14, 2002)

You could represent the draining of life force as temporary constituion damage maybe.  The stronger ones maybe permanent con damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2002)

Edit: Me and Kalanyr agreed to make my guantlet give me 100 soul points per HD of outsider killed. That still requires me to kill 100 HD of outsiders to level up just one of my weapons to a +2. That sure sounds easier that 1,000 HD of outsiders, though...


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 17, 2002)

So who is still playing...As far as I know there is Deedlit, Dalamar, Filia(me), Xellos(still not quite sure on the ecl of Mazoku it appears), and Samanosuke...plus a couple of possibles...Friday is the cut off date for finalizing characters..


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2002)

Just another Bump...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2002)

So Friday is the date for all characters.

Are we beginning the thread then?

Will it be called "In Search of Heroes"?

I can't wait...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2002)

It's friday people...

I am waiting for Kal to be able to get on to post the opening for this.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2002)

It will start Monday April 1st I have tests in the coming week.

The thread title will be "Heroes of the Worlds"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

Sure thing, I just heard Gnomeworks is unable to join us for the time being, Archmage hasn't seemed to show up either so I think we should let Reaper join, he's good at keeping up with his play by post game threads, your decision Kal.

(Btw my character will be posted soon)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2002)

Reapersaurus-Since Gnomeworks can't join you can if you want to


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 23, 2002)

hmm..  thanks for the offer!

I'm interested, but worried about 2 things:
1) I'm not sure about what character to play that I would have a solid handle on the roleplay and mechanics of.
Possibles are Ash from Army of Darkness (problem there is how to stat him out, and the use of technology) , Jubei from Ninja Scroll (problem there is my limited knowledge of asian personality and OA game mechanics), or something else (like I think I could do Parn or Ghim from RoLW, if Deedlit would be cool with that).

2) I guess i already stated all my concerns with 1)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll answer a few, Technology is OK as long as it is presented and ok'd by Kalanyr, Deedlit I'm sure wouldn't mine Parn joining, Ghim is a midget  Mechanics are hard, but as long as you have the OA book I don't see why you couldn't play Jubei, and I'm sure 42 point buy is almost enough to stat out anyone


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm done with my character!

*Yuna, female human Clr5/Summoner 2*: CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (human); *HD* 5d8+2d4+7; *hp* 55; *Init* +1; *Spd* 30 ft; *AC* 11 (+1 Dex); *Melee* Rod of Roses +4 (1d6); *SA* spells, turn undead; *AL* LN(G); *SV* Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +12; Str 8, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 19 (21 with periapt of wisdom), Cha 16.
*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +11, Diplomacy +23, Knowledge (The Fayth) +15, Move Silently +11 (no ranks, +10 from boots), Sense Motive +13, Speak Language (6+2, Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Ignan, Infernal, Terran), Spellcraft +8; Augment Summoning, Skill Focus: Knowledge (The Fayth), Spellcasting Prodigy, Spell Girding, Spell Thematics (Summoning spells/Aeon visual apperance).
*SA*–Turn Undead (Su): 6/day, Yuna can attempt to turn undead creatures. She can turn undead with no more than (1d20+8)/3 HD. Each attempt, she turns 2d6+8 total HD. Undead with 2 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.
*Cleric Spells Prepared (6/6/5/3/2+1*):*
0-Detect Magic (2), Read Magic, Resistance
1-Protection from Evil (2), Sanctuary (2), Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I
2-Hold Person (2), Silence, Summon Monster II (2)
3-Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Summon Monster III
4-Dismissal, Summon Monster IV, Summon Monster V*
*Domain Spells (Summoning and Magic)-*
1-Summon Monster I
2-Summon Monster II
3-Summon Monster III
4-Lesser Planar Ally
*Equipment:* Rod of Roses (+1 Club, Bless as a 1st level cleric at will), NulBlaze Ring (Ring of Warmth), Faerie Ring (Ring of Feather Falling), Travel Cloak, Boots of Elvenkind, Necklace of Wisdom +2, Courtier’s Obi, Eversmoking Torch, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges), 2 flasks of holy water, beltpouch, spell component pouch, 104 Gold left.

*Bonus Summoning spells
Metamagic Feat choices for my Bonus Summoning Spells are:  Repeat Spell

*NOTE:*
*Yuna can only use elemental and the shadow template from Manual of the Planes, forgoing Celestial/Fiendish templates.*

*Need Kal's Approval Here:*
Trades:
Cleric-Craft and Profession traded for Sense Motive and Speak Language, Summoner-Traded Bluff for Diplomacy, Traded all armor proficiencies for 1 bonus, non-combat related feat.

*Approved aleady*


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2002)

Skill Trades are fine. The Armour Proficencies for Feat tradeout looks ok too.


----------



## RandyWalker (Mar 24, 2002)

*The Archmage Reveals Himself... at Last!*

Hello all!

I shall be playing Althalus, the hero of David and Leigh Eddings' "The Redemption of Althalus".

Althalus: Male Human Rogue/Sorcerer 5/2; CR 7; Medium Humanoid (Human); HD 5d6+2d4+7; hp 45; Init +5; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15; Atk +11 melee (1d6+3, short sword +2); SA Sneak Attack +3d6, Spells; SQ Evasion, Uncanny Dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +11, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 19; Height 5'11", weight 145lb.
Skills and Feats: Climb +9, Concentration +7, Hide +13, Intuit Direction +8, Jump +9, Knowledge (arcana) +2, Listen +8, Move Silently +13, Open Lock +13, Pick Pocket +13, Search +8, Spellcraft +4, Spot +8; Discipline, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Finesse (Short sword), Weapon Focus (Short sword)

Spells per day: 6/5
Spells known:
0-level (DC 14): Finger of Fire, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic.
1st level (DC15): Obscuring Mist, Stomp

Magical Gear:
+2 short sword
+2 Cloak of Charisma
+2 Gloves of Dexterity


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't like Ghim much, but if Ghim or Parn wants to go with me, I am fine with it(For a while I thought it would be my first adventure without parn for a long time)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 25, 2002)

In the rogue's gallery I have 2 pictures of what my character looks like.  I'm only keeping them up for 2 days due to them being borrowed from other websites and I don't want to tie up their bandwidth too long.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2002)

I put up 2 pictures of Yuna in the rogues gallery already as well...

Tokiwong unfortunately won't be joining us, there is a chance that Graydoom will, playing your lovable 8-bit Black Mage 

Chars still left: Reapersaraus, Graydoom


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been thinking about this adventure.

If I can come up with a solid character approach I want to take, I'll let you know before we start on Monday the 1st.
I'll think this week and see if I can improve on the ideas that have come to mind so far.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *your lovable 8-bit Black Mage *




Unfortunately I don't get it. (This is a very well hidden *BUMP*)


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 25, 2002)

Info on 8-bit web comic..

http://www.nuklearpower.com/comic


----------



## graydoom (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, here's my character draft. The character I'm playing is Black Mage from 8-bit Theater, a Final Fantasy themed webcomic.

The character write-up is mostly complete. I think all I need to do to finish it up is to decide if I want more perform abilities, and decide on the spells.

So here's the stats/background/etc. Kal, if anything needs to be revised just tell me. I'll post to the Rogue's Gallery thread once I have a more finalized version.

Suggesstions, comments, corrections, and constructive criticisms in general are are helpful and would be appreciated.

-----

8-bit character template
The 8-bit character template represents characters from the great webcomic 8-bit Theater. 8-bit characters are usually caricatures or stereotypes of a particular idea.

-4 to two appropriate stats (str and cha for Black Mage)
+6 to one stat (int for Black Mage)
Favored Class changes to: Starting Class (Wizard for Black Mage)
Everything else unchanged
(thanks to Sollir for the idea for this)

-----

Black Mage
Black Mage is a physical weakling, though he can really absorb damage. He is almost entirely socially inept, and is very, _very_ intelligent. This has also led to high levels of insanity, ranging from being a psychopath, paranoia, megalomania, and delusions of grandeur. He has a habit of regarding the best solution to anything as the solution which involves the most burning destruction, and tends to create problems just so he can solve them. Who knows why he even tolerates the rest of humanity. Maybe he's looking for ultimate power, or just wants more pie. Also see the 8-bit Theater cast page.

Base stats: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 10
Modified stats: Str 4, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 24, Wis 10, Cha 6

Black Mage
Class: Wizard (Evoker) 7
Race: Human (8-bit Character)
Alignment: Chaotic Evil, but insane, which affects things
Deity: Himself
Age: Around 20, but we're afraid to ask
Gender: Male... we think
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Burning
Hair: Unknown

Str  4  -3
Dex 12  +1
Con 18  +4
Int 26  +8
Wis 10  +0
Cha  6  -2

HP: 56 [7d4 + 28]
AC: 11 [10 (base) + 1 (dex)]
Initiative: +5 [+1 (dex), +4 (Imp Init)]

Fortitude: +6 [+2 (base), +4 (con)]
Reflex: +3 [+2 (base), +1 (dex)]
Wis: +5 [+5 (base)]

Melee: +0 [+3 (base), -3 (str)]
Ranged: +4 [+3 (base), +1 (dex)]

Weapons
Dagger: +0, 1d4-3, crit 19-20/x2, small, piercing

Skills
(traded in craft, profession for perform)
Bluff                         +3  [5 (ranks), -2 (cha)]
Concentration                +14  [10 (ranks), +4 (con)]
Disguise                      +3  [5 (ranks), -2 (cha)]
Forgery                      +12  [5 (ranks), +7 (int)]
Innuendo                      +3  [5 (ranks), -2 (cha)]
Intimidate                    +5  [5 (ranks), -2 (cha), +2 (synergy)]
Knowledge (Arcana)           +17  [10 (ranks), +7 (int)]
Knowledge (The Planes)       +17  [10 (ranks), +7 (int)]
Perform*                      +8  [10 (ranks), -2 (cha)]
Scry                         +17  [10 (ranks), +7 (int)]
Spellcraft                   +17  [10 (ranks), +7 (int)]
*Knows Black Mage Dance, pyrotechnics show, maybe some others
 
Feats
Trade in Familar: Spell Focus (Evocation)
Human: Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)
Level 1: Spellcasting Prodigy 
Wizard Level 1: Scribe Scroll
Level 3: Improved Initiative
Wizard Level 5: Empower Spell
Level 6: Spell Penetration

In book: All/13/4/4/2
Memorized: 5/8/6/5/4
Spellbooks
All 0-level spells
13 1-level spells
4 2-level spells
4 3-level spells
2 4-level spells

Spells Memorized
DC: 19 + spell level + 4 (if Evocation)
4/4/3/2/1 base
5/5/4/3/2 evoker
5/8/6/5/4 high int

Items
Silvered Dagger [10 gp]             1 pound -- carry
Food x10 [5 gp]                     10 pounds -- all but 1 pound to Filia, asap
Alchemist's Fire x3 [60 gp]
Component's Pouch [5 gp]            3 pounds -- carry
Waterskin [1 gp]				4 pounds -- carry
Boccob's Blessed Book [9500 gp]	1 pounds -- carry
Pointy Hat of Intellect (+2 enhancement bonus to Int) [4000 gp]
Robe of Black Magic (takes up both robe and cloak slot; permanent endure elements: fire, +1 resistance bonus to all saves) [3000 gp]
Shadowmask (constant Shadowmask on wearer) [12000 gp]

Current Debt: 9581 gp

-----

Shadowmask
Level: Hrp 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Duration: 10 min/level
You cause a mask of shadows to form around your face. It does not impede your vision, cannot be physically removed, completely hides your features, and protects you against certain attacks.
You receive a +4 bonus on saving throws against light or darkness spells and any spells that rely on bright light for damaging effects, such as the flare spel or the fireworks effect of pyrotechnics.
You also gain a 50% chance each round to avoid having to make a saving throw against gaze attacks, just as if you averted your eyes.
If you avert your eyes while using shadow mask, you get to check twice to see if you avoid having to make the saving throw
When the duration ends, the shadow mask fades over the course of 1d4 rounds (rather than immediately), giving you time to keep your face hidden via other means. A sucessful dispel magic cast against a shadow mask effectively ends the spell and causes the same slow fading.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

So Sollir and Graydoom are 8-Bit Theatre fans... Cool...

After I get my adobe acrobat CD back from my friend who borrowed it, Brian (from 8-bit) agreed to post my Final Fantasy Tactics Expansion onto the 8-Bit Theatre board. Should generate some hype at least. It is a good file. Maybe you all will get to see it. It is quite good looking, but there are bugs in it I know about but have not fixed so far. It's only version 1.1 afterall.

Wait, just found it, here is his quote:



> i can host it on my site (8-bit theater, yo).  i'll put your e-mail up and make a little blurb about how you're looking for feedback.  let me know if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> brian


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

Wait, give me a second to rip something out of my file filled ass...

Here it is...
Oh damn... the Enboard can't show it right... I can't put the .doc file on the boards for sake of keeping it secret and private... and I need that adobe program for the PDF...

Sollir, Graydoom, email me

creamsteak@hotmail.com

I will send you the .doc if I don't have the PDF before you email me. I would like to show you all the classes. The current version of the pdf is crap compared to the new one. But keep in mind, I am not happy with some of the incomplete sections and mistakes. They will get fixin though...


----------



## graydoom (Mar 28, 2002)

Email sent, creamsteak.

I've always been a fan of 8bit ever since I found it around episode 50 or around there. And like many people, I particularly like Black Mage . I think I'll be able to have a lot of fun playing as Black Mage, especially with three female white mages in the party . Black Mage will be in heaven!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

I just realized how totally screwed up our group is...* AND I THINK THATS AWESOME!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 28, 2002)

For sure,  alot of fun roleplaying will ensue no doubt... (With perhaps a Black Mage or two getting pounded on )


----------

